
Fitbit Trackers Are 'Highly Inaccurate,' Study Finds - Jerry2
http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/gadgets/fitbit-trackers-are-highly-inaccurate-study-finds-n578631
======
unimpressive
tl;dr Study paid for by plaintiffs in a class action suit supports the class
action suit, news at eleven.

~~~
rstuart4133
Correct. They are typically with 20% or so of what a pedometer records:
[http://www.abc.net.au/news/7304788](http://www.abc.net.au/news/7304788)

More interestingly, mobile phones are about as accurate as dedicated trackers.

